# Fonction texte NB.SI dans Numbers



## cellophane (13 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous 

Je suis sur Numbers et  je n'arrive pas à comprendre comment inscrire ma fonction NB.SI dans le champ de saisie de la fonction qui est au-dessus du clavier.

Mon pb est de faire une recherche de noms dans une liste de noms afin de n'afficher dans le tableur que certains noms.

Ex :

*Dupont
Dupont
Dupont*
Duval
Duval
Durand
Durand
Durand

Je voudrais afficher seulement les Dupont.

Pour cela je pense utiliser la fonction NB.SI 

Quand j' ai selectionné = dans le clavier et après avoir tapé sur la touche "fonctions" et collé NBSI deux onglets s'installent à la droite de NBSI : "tableau" et "test condition".
J'ai cliqué sur "tableau" : un champ s'est ouvert et j'ai utilisé la touche "ABC" pour saisir un nom propre : "Dupont".Ok.
Mais quand je clique sur " test condition" il ne se passe rien...
Comment faire ? Et que signifie cet onglet ?

Merci


----------



## Lauange (13 Septembre 2012)

Hello

J'ai trouvé cela dans le pdf d'Iwork :

NB.SI
La fonction NB.SI renvoie le nombre de cellules d&#8217;un intervalle qui remplissent une
condition donnée.
NB.SI(tableau-test; condition)
. tableau-test :**collection comprenant les valeurs à tester. tableau-test est une
collection qui peut correspondre à une valeur de n&#8217;importe quel type.
. condition :**expression qui entraîne un résultat logique VRAI ou FAUX. condition est
une expression pouvant englober tout type de valeur pour autant que le résultat
de la comparaison de condition et d&#8217;une valeur incluse dans tableau-test puisse
correspondre à une valeur booléenne (VRAI ou FAUX).
Remarques d&#8217;usage
.Chaque valeur tableau-test est comparée à la condition. Si elle satisfait au test
conditionnel, la valeur est prise en compte pour la détermination du nombre
renvoyé par la fonction.


----------



## cellophane (13 Septembre 2012)

Merci Lauange 

Il y a un truc que je n'arrive pas à faire et ne trouve pas dans l'aide Iwork. 

Comment fait-on dans Numbers pour sélectionner les cellules concernées par une fonction ?

En effet pour faire apparaître la barre de fonction (au-dessus du clavier) il faut cliquer sur UNE cellule mais ça ne fonctionne pas si on sélectionne plusieurs cellules.

Alors comment faire pour saisir les références de cellules dans la fonction ? 

Merci


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Septembre 2012)

Lauange a dit:


> Hello
> 
> J'ai trouvé cela dans le pdf d'Iwork :
> 
> ...



BRAVO ! Peux tu aller plus loin et lui expliquer comment composer sa formule ?


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h50 ----------




cellophane a dit:


> Merci Lauange
> 
> Il y a un truc que je n'arrive pas à faire et ne trouve pas dans l'aide Iwork.
> 
> ...



Quand tu établis une formule tu peux (au lieu d'entrer les références des cellules) les "cliquer" (soit une cellule soit plusieurs adjacentes ou pas) avec ta souris.
Cela fonctionne que ce soit sur la même feuille ou dans des feuilles différentes (du même classeur).


----------



## cellophane (13 Septembre 2012)

Mais je suis sur un Ipad : il n'y a PAS de souris ! :rose:

Et comme je le dis plus haut : je ne peux cliquer que sur UNE cellule pour faire apparaître le champ de saisie de la fonction...Ça ne fonctionne pas avec *plusieurs* cellules.


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2012)

Bon.
Je n'ai pas de iPad mais le principe est toujours le même : on associe une formule à une cellule et c'est tout.
ensuite, on peut recopier cette formule dans des cellules.

S'agissant de NB.SI cette fonction permet de dénombrer les cellules conforme à un critère mais pas de filtrer l'affichage.

Donc dans ton cas, elle n'est pas appropriée.

En survolant l'neteête de colonne (la lettre A, B, &#8230 un triangle devrait apparaitre et là tu va pouvoir définir quelle est la valeur à afficher (réaliser un filtrage)


----------



## cellophane (13 Septembre 2012)

Merci 

Malheureusement il n'existe pas ce triangle de filtrage, donc il ne doit pas être possible de faire ce que je cherche à faire.

Certes il existe une fonction de recherche qui surligne les valeurs recherchées (ex tous les "Dupont").

Mais ce n'est qu'un pis-aller. 

Peut-être que "Documents to go" permet cela ?


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Septembre 2012)

cellophane a dit:


> Mais je suis sur un Ipad : il n'y a PAS de souris ! :rose:
> 
> Et comme je le dis plus haut : je ne peux cliquer que sur UNE cellule pour faire apparaître le champ de saisie de la fonction...Ça ne fonctionne pas avec *plusieurs* cellules.



Oups, je te lis trop vite ! :rose:
" _Comment fait-on dans Numbers pour sélectionner les cellules concernées par une fonction_" 
J'étais dans un contexte MAC, désolé.
Je ne travaille pas les tableaux sur l'iPad mais sur le MAC; puis je les transfère sur l'iPad.
Mais je vais voir ce qu'il en est.


----------



## Lauange (14 Septembre 2012)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Oups, je te lis trop vite ! :rose:
> " _Comment fait-on dans Numbers pour sélectionner les cellules concernées par une fonction_"
> J'étais dans un contexte MAC, désolé.
> Je ne travaille pas les tableaux sur l'iPad mais sur le MAC; puis je les transfère sur l'iPad.
> Mais je vais voir ce qu'il en est.



BRAVO, tu ne sais pas lire.

Pour sélectionner les cellules, lorsque tu tapes dans la première cellule, tu a deux poignées qui apparaissent dans les coins (haut gauche et bas droit). Si elles n'apparaissent pas, tu touche la coche verte pour faire disparaître le clavier. Ensuite touche la cellule pendant plusieurs secondes et cela devrait revenir.


----------

